# orchid after a recent molt



## Monkey King (Jul 29, 2007)

I got these from Yen awhile back. It just developed wings and can cruise around quite well with them.


----------



## Monkey King (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Both males. Did you get anymore?


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 29, 2007)

Or is it the same 1


----------



## Monkey King (Jul 29, 2007)

both of those pics are of the same one. I have another orchid and also a wide armed mantis that I also got from Yen. I didn't take any pics of the others yet.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice! Yes, the do fly around pretty well. Try not to lose him!


----------



## sk8erkho (Aug 7, 2007)

My male orchid from Yen is just the identical twin of yours there!! And they are right, these guys _*Do fly *_and very well. My nephew took him out into the hallway on his little finger to show my sister and he stopped for a minute. The orchid looked around for a few seconds and then took off!! My nephew screamed and took off in the opposite direction!! That's the last thing he or should I say, We expected to happen! I knew that the males flew but did not know that they could FLY distance!! Lesson well learned. Now when we clean his tank we do it in the bathroom as there is no place for him to escape!! :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2007)

> I got these from Yen awhile back. It just developed wings and can cruise around quite well with them.


Ha i like this pic it looks like he is "praying" that you won't eat him. :lol:


----------

